# Just a really neat, head on video of an eagle hawk



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

oops that eagle owl!!

http://www.dogwork.com/owfo8/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is pure awesomeness right here folks !!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like very much, Fantastic thanks for sharing


----------

